# Brandone Cottage - June 2013



## UE-OMJ (Jul 1, 2013)

This little place is a mystery, it's in the middle of nowhere and it's function hasn't revealed itself either through what has been left behind or by anything we can find on the internet. It may just be a house that someone lived in, but there is a fire extingusher and fire exit doors. There is one room downstairs, a kitchen. The 'front room' is upstairs along with the bedrooms, etc.

Other downstairs rooms are workshops and not part of the house.

There were a couple of out-buildings too, containing workshop machines and tools, but also filing cabinets.

There were MANY home made bits, including the clothes rack and some of the out-buildings (some didn't look safe!)

Hanging in one of the outhouses was a Factories Act - so were staff employed here? Was this a business? But then there are many photos, including baby photos, and a basket full of birthday/anniversary cards, all of which make it seem very personal and like a family home (dogs leads and a bird cage also spotted). Not to mention an electric blanket and what may have been a wedding dress hanging in the wardrobe.

And then even though there is a proper bathroom, half way down the stairs is a room with a Porta-loo!! Why is this even here? Puzzled...


I enjoyed this explore, including the REALLY long walk to get there, and in many ways it reminded me of the old 'House of Shelves'. I get the feeling if I returned I'd see more and more each time.

Visited with Shot_In_The_Dark, who managed to (three times I think) trip over a stone on the way there/back!







































































































































































Thanks for looking...​


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 1, 2013)

Cracking pictures and report mate, loved it.. It's a pity it will get ransacked now its out there.. Wine will go first


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 1, 2013)

How do you keep turning these places up! 
Awesome set of pics as usual dude!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jul 1, 2013)

lovely shots mate, and thanks for making me sound like a clumsy oaf, it was a long walk, and i was damned tired, haha. 

anyway, here is my contribution, minimal i'm afraid...




1 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




2 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




3 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr

thanks for looking


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 2, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> How do you keep turning these places up!
> Awesome set of pics as usual dude!




Thanks, but sadly I cant take credit for this find.


----------



## Mardy Bum (Jul 2, 2013)

Cracking stuff.
Can never get my head round how these places just get left full of whole families' histories.


----------



## Dissimulate (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow thats fantastic! I love sites like this, they always seem so personal.
The portaloo thing is a commode so its likely there was either a very elderly
Or dissabled (or both) person who couldn't leave the room. Judging by the decor
id hazzard a guess at it being sor sort of private care home or even just a small
restbite home. I could be totally wrong though. 

Great sets of pics there from both of you, really enjoyed this report


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 2, 2013)

Interesting place, great shots and report


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice little cache of artifacts there. Hope it stays quiet before "Fingers & Co" find it!


----------



## gigi (Jul 2, 2013)

steve2109 said:


> Cracking pictures and report mate, loved it.. It's a pity it will get ransacked now its out there.. Wine will go first



It's a great place but there is bugger all to ransack?!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 2, 2013)

Fantatsic location and pics,
Thanks!


----------



## Pen15 (Jul 2, 2013)

Another nice little find and nice sets of images from both of you


----------



## projectionman (Jul 2, 2013)

some good pictures there mate i like the one of the bike and in the background is an old allen scythe a beast of a machine i used to cut grass with one of them when i first left school


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 2, 2013)

projectionman said:


> some good pictures there mate i like the one of the bike and in the background is an old allen scythe a beast of a machine i used to cut grass with one of them when i first left school



Ah yes, you mean this...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 2, 2013)

Found this on google! Looks fun


----------



## mookster (Jul 2, 2013)

ginasphoto said:


> It's a great place but there is bugger all to ransack?!



People will take anything not nailed down though!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jul 3, 2013)

mookster said:


> People will take anything not nailed down though!




very true, think there are some of those people on that other forum, you know, then one with the numbers in the name, haha


----------



## ZerO81 (Jul 3, 2013)

Really nice set of pics people, very odd looking place though so totally untouched with a 'we have just popped out to lunch' feeling.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks all for sharing these great shots.


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice take on this one, guys. Glad you found it ok. No need for the long walk by the way - I drove right up to the gate


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 6, 2013)

Cheers 

We would have driven if we could, but the first gate right at the start of the long lane was very well locked.


----------



## theoccipital (Jul 7, 2013)

creepy place - whats with people just abandoning places? Its horrible but we get cream like this...


----------



## MrDan (Jul 9, 2013)

Absolute stunner my friend! 
A telegram too!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jul 10, 2013)

Excellent thanks! Loving the sea scape painting!


----------

